# Frog Id?



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Got a group of vanzolini dart frogs and tank and just saw this little dude?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like pumilio cauchero. Definitely not a Vanzolini lol



Rocktaki said:


> Got a group of vanzolini dart frogs and tank and just saw this little dude?
> View attachment 305439


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Right on if it is that just got my money back for everything lol thanks


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Definitely a pumilio. Absolutely no way to tell you what locale it is. The seller should be able to tell you. Otherwise, keep it on its own and enjoy her/him.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

BTW, contacting the seller is the right thing to do here. They may be worried about where that frog is. It could be that someone needed a sexed frog and that's the only one that could be found (especially if it is cauchero since they're harder to find these days). The seller should have a chance to either give you the frog, or pay for you to ship it back.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm assuming this came in a 'viv with frogs' deal? 

Someone was playing musical vivs, and one of the froglets didn't realize the music had stopped, but when the music stops the viv should've been stripped and cleaned. Not sure I'd consider myself lucky, personally.


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I'm assuming this came in a 'viv with frogs' deal?
> 
> Someone was playing musical vivs, and one of the froglets didn't realize the music had stopped, but when the music stops the viv should've been stripped and cleaned. Not sure I'd consider myself lucky, personally.


Should I strip and clean it or are you saying the seller should’ve done that?


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

JasonE said:


> BTW, contacting the seller is the right thing to do here. They may be worried about where that frog is. It could be that someone needed a sexed frog and that's the only one that could be found (especially if it is cauchero since they're harder to find these days). The seller should have a chance to either give you the frog, or pay for you to ship it back.


That is why I was saying made money. The man I got the off of was getting out of the hobby, so when I told him he said it was a “bonus” he thinks may have been a tad in one of the broms he moved that morphed out, now to get other viv setup for him to not be bullied by vanzos. 👍🏻


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

What a surprise. I hope you enjoy that little frog, it is very cool looking.

Ricky


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Rocktaki said:


> Should I strip and clean it or are you saying the seller should’ve done that?


I'm saying that in between batches of frogs (or any other caged animal), cleaning the enclosure considerably reduces the risk of pathogen transmission, and as such is a responsible practice. You posted that it may have been transferred in a brom, though plants also should be disinfected between vivs, and a tad would not have made it through that process. The seller didn't practice that bit of biosecurity, and that would worry me somewhat. 

There wouldn't be any likely benefit to doing it now.


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I'm saying that in between batches of frogs (or any other caged animal), cleaning the enclosure considerably reduces the risk of pathogen transmission, and as such is a responsible practice. You posted that it may have been transferred in a brom, though plants also should be disinfected between vivs, and a tad would not have made it through that process. The seller didn't practice that bit of biosecurity, and that would worry me somewhat.
> 
> There wouldn't be any likely benefit to doing it now.


 Understood, will keep this in mind next time, as for getting ahold of this frog to transfer to new viv do you have any recommendations?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Rocktaki said:


> That is why I was saying made money. The man I got the off of was getting out of the hobby, so when I told him he said it was a “bonus” he thinks may have been a tad in one of the broms he moved that morphed out, now to get other viv setup for him to not be bullied by vanzos. 👍🏻


Oh ok. I'm sorry. I misunderstood. Well then that's fantastic. Did he tell you what locale it is?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Rocktaki said:


> Understood, will keep this in mind next time, as for getting ahold of this frog to transfer to new viv do you have any recommendations?


I use a section of florescent lamp cover cut at an angle to make a larger oval opening (use the whole tube and make a couple different lengths). Cover the end nearest you with one hand, pop the cut end over the frog, and when the frog hops up the tube cover the cut end your other hand.


----------

